# PLL skip, does it realy exist?



## ExtazyCuber (Feb 26, 2011)

PLL skip or is it that you accidently did a CLL, without you knowing?
tell me what u think


----------



## ErikJ (Feb 26, 2011)

if you are expecting to have to do a certain step and and it turns out you don't have to do it then you skipped that step.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 26, 2011)

All OLL algs are CLL algs too.


edit: except for three: OLL 20, 28, and 57 .


----------



## emolover (Feb 26, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> All OLL algs are CLL algs too.


 
Wrong. 

Yes they do exist.


----------



## Kynit (Feb 26, 2011)

emolover said:


> Wrong.


Which ones aren't?


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 26, 2011)

emolover said:


> Wrong.


...other than OELL algs. >_>


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 26, 2011)

emolover said:


> Wrong.


 
Bahahahahaha.

::EDIT::


Sa967St said:


> ...other than OELL algs. >_>


 
Ohh, yah. I always force edges skip for FreeFOP, so I forgot about those.


----------



## Kynit (Feb 26, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> ...other than OELL algs. >_>


 
Nothing says that an OELL alg can't permute corners. It probably isn't optimal ever, but you could have an alg like that.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 26, 2011)

Kynit said:


> Nothing says that an OELL alg can't permute corners. It probably isn't optimal ever, but you could have an alg like that.


The optimal OELL algs are ELL algs, and those are what most people use for those cases. Very few people use CPEOLL.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 26, 2011)

Kynit said:


> Nothing says that an OELL alg can't permute corners. It probably isn't optimal ever, but you could have an alg like that.


 
But even that doesn't mean that _*all*_ OLLs are CLLs.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 26, 2011)

"Accidentally perform a CLL"
"Get a PLL skip"
These aren't mutually exclusive. Every time you get a PLL skip after a normal OLL case, you've "accidentally" performed a 1LLL algorithm. I'm not sure what you're asking, though, because sure you performed a CLL alg. You also permuted the edges correctly without (or, at least, usually without) knowing, though.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 26, 2011)

ELLs are OLLs. 
ELLs are not CLLs. 
∴Not all OLLs are CLLs.

Here I was pointing out that "you accidently did a CLL" didn't make much sense since you (almost) always affect CO and/or CP when doing an OLL.



anyway back on topic, a PLL skip is when you skip the PLL stage, whether it was intentional or not. Whenever you get a "lucky" PLL skip and didn't see it coming, you would have done an accidental 1LLL (for CFOP).


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 26, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> ELLs are OLLs.


 
Not all of them.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 26, 2011)

non-EPLL ELLs >_>


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 26, 2011)

You didn't specify that non-OELL OLLs are CLLs, my pedantry is totally justified


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 26, 2011)

non-EPLL ELLs are OLLs too. 
non-EPLL ELLs are not CLLs (neither are EPLLs anyway). 
∴Not all OLLs are CLLs too.

Better?


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 26, 2011)

Now do OLLCP and ZBLL


----------



## irontwig (Feb 26, 2011)

Kynit said:


> Nothing says that an OELL alg can't permute corners. It probably isn't optimal ever, but you could have an alg like that.


 
R' F R' b2 R F' R' b2 R2 Optimal in HTM.

On topic: The way I see it is that either you know the LL case or you don't.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 26, 2011)

irontwig said:


> R' F R' b2 R F' R' b2 R2 Optimal in HTM.
> 
> On topic: The way I see it is that either you know the LL case or you don't.


 
R'FR'F2LF'L'F2R2 is a better execution for that alg, but rUR'U'r'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F' is probz faster.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 26, 2011)

My way makes it more obvious that it's a conjugated pair cycle though.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 26, 2011)

No. Skeeps don exits!


----------



## Kian (Feb 26, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> You didn't specify that non-OELL OLLs are CLLs, my pedantry is totally justified


 
By its very definition pedantry is not "totally justified." Bask in the irony.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 26, 2011)

Kian said:


> By its very definition pedantry is not "totally justified." Bask in the irony.


 
U SURE BRO?

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/pedantry


----------



## maggot (Feb 27, 2011)

imho PLL skips do exist. wether intentionally forced or not does not matter. to me a PLL skip is defined by not having to perform a PLL algorithm. to wonder wether it was a CLL done accidentally or purposefully to force a EPLL or if you did a full on zbll case what does it matter? same as OLL skip... if you did a partial edge or winter variation and the OLL step was skipped, its a skip.. . even if you forced the skip, its still a skip. even people who have much knowledge of forcing skips typicallly only use that information in a solve for speed optimal cases that have simple recognition. i know a couple OCLL cases but i wont even use but 1 or 2 of them because of recognition. i'd rather just take a hit on a G perm than to stall an extra second on a OLL to get a U perm. .

edit: kir, stop being so pedantic


----------



## Kynit (Feb 27, 2011)

OLL arguments aside, I would consider it a PLL skip if you intended to end up with PLL. If you did, say, COLL, and got a PLL skip, I would call that an EPLL skip instead.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 27, 2011)

A PLL skip just means that you intended to do PLL, but didn't have to.

I wouldn't say that someone "accidently" did a CLL/COLL/ZBLL unless they somehow messed up their normal alg and then somehow did an alg they didn't know that solved more than the normal one would have. This has probably not happened very often, though.


----------



## Kian (Feb 27, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> U SURE BRO?
> 
> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/pedantry


 
I am, indeed. Pedantry, as your link mentions, is "excessive." That is not compatible with "justified." Excessive, in this instance, obviously means beyond what is justified. Pedantry is never "justified". If your remarks are justified, they're not pedantic.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 27, 2011)

Kian said:


> I am, indeed. Pedantry, as your link mentions, is "excessive." That is not compatible with "justified."


 
I disagree.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Feb 27, 2011)

A friend of mine says every half hour we meet pll skips don't exist, it's just that yuu don't know the case.


----------

